
Should we (as tech folks) start something to protect the climate? - stevenhubertron
It seems like our new government is hell bent on removing science from our world. What can we do to make sure it doesn&#x27;t get removed and can still be found and trusted by those intelligent enough to not just blindly trust their president&#x27;s words<p>I see these Twitter accounts as starts, but there is surely more that this band of people can do?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;RogueNASA
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AltNatParkSer
======
perljedi
For one: We should make sure that trump doesn't gut net neutrality. That is at
least something we can speak authoritatively about.

